# BTR Silvertown Burton on Trent



## reddwarf9 (Mar 1, 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place but i'm sure the mods will move it if not.

Heres a few pics of a factory that shut down in 2006. It was a large rubber processing plant and the photos are from the section that made high quality wellington boots and waders.

The site was flattened for re-developement, a large housing estate now occupies this area.

This shows the size of the whole site before they started.

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.822803&lon=-1.638674&z=17.4&r=0&src=msl

Anyway although it wasnt a proper explore as you know it I lead one of the last teams of contractors into parts of this site to remove machinery bought at auction by my company.

It was tragic to see the place being stripped and bulldozed but heres a few pics of the one part of the site and us removing a rather large and heavy(7 ton) machine from the mezzanine floor.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247c96091018f1.jpg]




[/lb] 

The machine was dragged out onto a custom made platform that we'd assembled.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247c960923b2df.jpg]



[/lb] 

It was supported by 2 large forktrucks while the legs were removed then lowered to the floor.

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247c961b65190d.jpg]



[/lb] 

[lb=http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/imagehosting/400247c961b7ad1a8.jpg]



[/lb] 

This area used to be buzzing with people and machinery turning out wellies galore, had a few pairs myself over the years from a now retired production manager.

This machine has now been refurbished and installed in a factory in Surrey.

Hope this has been of some interest, just wish I'd have taken more pics when i went nosing around the empty place!!


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: BTS Silvertown Burton on Trent*

Ooops it should read BTR Silvertown lol, I cnat tpye sorry


----------



## krela (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: BTS Silvertown Burton on Trent*



reddwarf9 said:


> Ooops it should read BTR Silvertown lol, I cnat tpye sorry



Changed for you


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 1, 2008)

That's very interesting to see those photos, red. Shame to think the factory's no longer there. Always love to see the skylights in those buildings. Great piece of machinery.

Cheers


----------



## King Al (Mar 3, 2008)

What happened to the forklift?


----------



## reddwarf9 (Mar 3, 2008)

King Al said:


> What happened to the forklift?



There was 2 x 5 tonners in use there which we hired to do this job, originally we got a 15 tonner but couldnt get it through the door lol.


----------



## Stealingheaven (Mar 8, 2008)

Great stuff! Virusman never stops talking about the old Villiers factory in Wolverhampton. His old boss sold it off when he worked for him, and he stripped it out. He wishes he'd got some photographs like these when he was working there! Great report! Thank you


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Reminds me of the old bus station they built Matalan on around here - regretably I never did get pictures of it when it was in ruin.


----------

